# lexan bodys



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Does any one here make lexan HO bodys?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

41-willys said:


> Does any one here make lexan HO bodys?


If you are looking for some, I have 3 that you are welcome to.:thumbsup:
They are unpainted.
merc leadsled-ish, a pickup and I believe an elcamino?

I do have a vac-former but have never done much with it but toy around with glass for my resins. Just not enough detail in the lexans for me, I guess.
I prefer the hard-bodies.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We all know what you are referring to... those clear bodies which seem to have so much
more variety than hard bodies. I get beat over the head with this everytime I mention lexan,
so before someone else does it to you, I'll mention it. PETG is much easier to work with than lexan.
For some reason the difference is so vast that it has to be brought up, but to me, it's just
another clear body. I have a vacuformer, and a bunch of bodies to work with, but I haven't
found time to even clear my track lately. I'm with Joez on the detail. Hard bodies have been
so cheap I haven't felt vacuforming was worth the effort.

On a different note:
Has anyone tried using a reverse mold and _pressure_, instead of vaccum?
It just seems like we are literally fighting physics using vacuum.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

actually a reverse "buck" works really well to give lots of detail to a vacuum formed body. the problem is creating said "buck". there are rubber compounds which can be poured around a body, like a hot wheels, matchbox, etc. but I don't know where to get it. 
and the fact is that even with a vacuum, you are still actually using pressure to do the work.
removing the air from under the "buck" allows the normal barometric pressure to push down on the hot, melted plastic and form the body. it is just the speed at which you remove the air and volume of air removed that gives the illusion of a vacuum.
and you are correct, although the toughest material, Lexan also has a higher melting point and usually distorts from the very beginning of the sag. this is why most folk use other materials. styrene, for instance, melts at a much lower temperature and holds the heat well while "pulling" the plastic over the "buck". all in all, it is really just a lot of work and such bodies are usually only desired by racers wanting to go really fast and just have a 'cover' over their chassis to reduce air resistance.
too much? 
LOL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks for the input guys:wave: What I am shooting for is a detailless flowing body. like a AFX shadow front section a flat middle and front section of a shadow turned the reverse direction. I guess like an aerodynamic hump. long enough and wide enough to cover a AFX chassis


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

let me dig around. i may have just what you are looking for. I have a box full that I have collected over the years, unpainted.
I'll get back here with news and maybe pics in a few hours.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks Al,


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here is what I have to offer, see if any strike your fancy. the pics ain't great, I was in a hurry.
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/lexan H O bodies 052612/


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

more


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Joez and Al thanks for your offers but those still have too much detail for my project.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds as if you need the WHP body


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Lexan modelling is fun ! 


my mk4 :



















ferrari : 



















gt40 : 





















I use them on magnetless tyco 440x2 widepan chassis : 











You can have a look on work in progress here : 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=244499&highlight=gt40+lexan&page=2


The only issue with lexan is that the fact they are quite easy to destroy. So better using them on magnetless chassis (for detailled lexan bodies) or just use plain color ones on fast cars.


I've got a project for a while, making my own lexan masters, modern lemans prototypes : 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4235638#post4235638


----------

